# Bleistiftzeichnungen in Photoshop nachbearbeiten



## 3DMaxler (25. Oktober 2002)

ahhh das tut von http://www.666-hellish.com/ ist weg wo erklärt wird wie man seine zeichnungen brusht....

ist vielleicht hier jemand der auch gerne manga zeichnet und die sachen dann danach in photoshop bearbeitet?

wäre cool wenn jemand da weng info hätte tips nehm ich auch gerne an!

thx


----------



## addïct (25. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter!


----------



## 3DMaxler (25. Oktober 2002)

...nö leider nicht...


----------



## Wooosh (28. Oktober 2002)

*Airbrushen*

Schau mal hier vielleicht findest Du hier das richtige:

Airbrush-Tutorials 

Colorierung von Bleistiftzeichnungen


----------



## 3DMaxler (28. Oktober 2002)

joar danke damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen!
vielleicht hat noch jemand etwas in deutsch... das englisch ist scho cool ... wenn jemand wos in deutsch hätte wärs auch geil oder jemand seine erfahrungen schildert.
sagtmal geht das mit der maus auch gut... wäre da nicht ein grafiktablett angebracht?

thx


----------

